# What kind of rocks are these?



## mattmathis (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone have much experience with rocks? I have some that I have had laying around the house and would like to put in my aquarium. Has anyone tried anything resembling these in their aquarium?

All comments welcome!!!

Rock 1)

















Rock 2)

















Rock 3)









Rock 4)


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I generally think these are just slate and river rocks. But I would do more research before putting rocks with a rust color tint in the aquaria. Do you know where these rocks came from?


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

Take some vinegar and drop it on the rocks, if it boils away, toss the rocks. If not, they 'should' be aquarium safe after a good cleaning. 

It also never hurts to put them in a bucket of water and monitor the PH for a day or 2.


----------

